# LOOKING: For a rescue near Tallahassee, Florida



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

I just wanted to know if there was any rescues in or near Tallahassee, Florida. I plan on adopting 2-4 more rats sometime after Christmas. 

Thank you,
Abbigale


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

how far are you away from Gainesville?

http://ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=12726.html


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

IDK, it'll be awhile before I will be able to adopt. Most likely after Christmas.


----------

